# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  العفو لله ورسوله

## البرنسيسه

*غلطنا فى حقكم كتيير

واتجاوزنا كتييييييير

ومع بدايات السنه الجديده

نطلب عفوكم

وسامحونا واعفو مننا

وعافييييييين منكم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لله والرسول
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*العفو   سمح    اعفوا مننا ونعفوا عنكم   لله ورسوله   ....  لكن  وحليفة بالطلاق  حاشاك الغلط يا برنسيسة  بل كنت رمانة المنبر   ....
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*العفو والعافية 

لله والرسول .. 

تخرمية : 

 بكرة الاجتماع نقلبو :024-:  و:essen2:و:zxcv1:  :4_16_1:
ثــــمح
*

----------


## hamdi73

*العفو و العافية و عفو الله و الرسول .
*

----------


## Deimos

*لله والرسول يا برنسيسة ...

وكل عام إنت بخير وصحة وعافية ... ربنا يحقق أمانيك ...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لله والرسول



عليه الصلاة والسلام







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

العفو   سمح    اعفوا مننا ونعفوا عنكم   لله ورسوله   ....  لكن  وحليفة بالطلاق  حاشاك الغلط يا برنسيسة  بل كنت رمانة المنبر   ....



تسلم ياعلاء ده من ذوقك الرفيع







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

العفو والعافية 

لله والرسول .. 

تخرمية : 

 بكرة الاجتماع نقلبو :024-:  و:essen2:و:zxcv1:  :4_16_1:
ثــــمح



ثمح:8rf:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

العفو و العافية و عفو الله و الرسول .



تسلم ياحمدى







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

لله والرسول يا برنسيسة ...

وكل عام إنت بخير وصحة وعافية ... ربنا يحقق أمانيك ...




وانت بالف خير ...ويحقق امانى الجميع
                        	*

----------


## nona

*عافين منك وانتي كمان اعفي مننا لو غلطنا دون قصد .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*العفو والعافية !!
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*لله والرسول انت افضل صانع اهداف قمة الروعه والابداع
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم إنا نسألك العفو لنا جميعا . 
اللهم أعفو عمن ظلمنا , وأعفوعنا لمن ظلمناه . 
تنبيه : 
لايجوز أن نقول : العفو لله ورسوله 
لأن العفو لله وحده , والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ذلك . 
فقد قال : (( أجعلتنى لله نداً قل ما شاء الله وحده )) 
فالمشيئة والتوبة العفو لله . 

*

----------


## aaddil

*العفو  لله  والرسول  , مشكورة  , ربنا يديك  العافية  
تب  ما  قصرتي , ونرجوك  العفو والسماح  ,  عام  سعيد
واثق  انك  ستظلي  دائما  وابدا  كبيرة  وقائدة  ورائدة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العفو العافية منا ومنك لله والرسول
*

----------


## aaddil

*يا  الحبيب  اسماعيل  , سنة حلوة  والعفو لله والرسول ياخي
شيخنا  العبيد  ود  بدر  قال : الما  عندو  محبة , ما  عندو  الحبة , اي
من  لا يحب  المصطفي  عليه  افضل  الصلاة  والسلام  ليس  من  الدين  في  شئ , ( قل ان  كنتم
تحبون  الله  فاتبعوني  يحببكم  الله ) , والاتباع  محبة , وهو يقود لمعرفة  الحبيب  الذي  جاوز سدرة
المنتهي , فاتصف  بقوله تعالي (  ما  زاغ  البصر  , وما  طغي ), وذلك  في  جمعية بلغت  فيها  وحدة  الذات 
البشرية قمة  طوعت  لها  شهود  الذات ,,,   ومع  ذلك , ورغما عن معراجه  اليومي ( ومن الليل  فتهجد
به  نافلة  لك ................) , عزف  عن  السيطرة  علي  الاخرين , فهو كان يكره ان يتميز عن اصحابه 
وكان يحب  ان يكون  كاحدهم  وينهاهم ان يعظموه ويقول لهم : لا تعظموني  كما  تعظم  الاعاجم ملوكها ,,  وكيف لا !! وقد
ادبه ربه  فاحسن  تاديبه , وجعله نبيا  وادم  بين  الماء  والطين,,,,  تاثرني قصته  حين وفد عليه  رجل  فاخذته هيبته , فلجلج
ولم  يستطع ان يبين حاجته , فقال له  صلي الله عليه وسلم : هون عليك  فاني  لست  ملكا , وانما ابن امراة من قريش كانت
تاكل  القديد ,, فاستعاد الرجل رباطة  جاشه  وكرامة انسانيته

المعصوم محمد , ليس  بشرا   كغيره , لانه الاقرب  الي  ربه , قرب  صفات ومكانة , لذا  وجبت  محبته واحترامه وتوقيره
والعفو  لله  والرسول  يا  ابو  السباع
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

يا  الحبيب  اسماعيل  , سنة حلوة  والعفو لله والرسول ياخي
شيخنا  العبيد  ود  بدر  قال : الما  عندو  محبة , ما  عندو  الحبة , اي
من  لا يحب  المصطفي  عليه  افضل  الصلاة  والسلام  ليس  من  الدين  في  شئ , ( قل ان  كنتم
تحبون  الله  فاتبعوني  يحببكم  الله ) , والاتباع  محبة , وهو يقود لمعرفة  الحبيب  الذي  جاوز سدرة
المنتهي , فاتصف  بقوله تعالي (  ما  زاغ  البصر  , وما  طغي ), وذلك  في  جمعية بلغت  فيها  وحدة  الذات 
البشرية قمة  طوعت  لها  شهود  الذات ,,,   ومع  ذلك , ورغما عن معراجه  اليومي ( ومن الليل  فتهجد
به  نافلة  لك ................) , عزف  عن  السيطرة  علي  الاخرين , فهو كان يكره ان يتميز عن اصحابه 
وكان يحب  ان يكون  كاحدهم  وينهاهم ان يعظموه ويقول لهم : لا تعظموني  كما  تعظم  الاعاجم ملوكها ,,  وكيف لا !! وقد
ادبه ربه  فاحسن  تاديبه , وجعله نبيا  وادم  بين  الماء  والطين,,,,  تاثرني قصته  حين وفد عليه  رجل  فاخذته هيبته , فلجلج
ولم  يستطع ان يبين حاجته , فقال له  صلي الله عليه وسلم : هون عليك  فاني  لست  ملكا , وانما ابن امراة من قريش كانت
تاكل  القديد ,, فاستعاد الرجل رباطة  جاشه  وكرامة انسانيته

المعصوم محمد , ليس  بشرا   كغيره , لانه الاقرب  الي  ربه , قرب  صفات ومكانة , لذا  وجبت  محبته واحترامه وتوقيره
والعفو  لله  والرسول  يا  ابو  السباع



أخى الحبيب عادل جمعنا الله وإياك وكل الإخوة حول حوض النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم , 
منع الرسول المسلمين عن أن يحلفوا به أو أن يضعوه مع الخالق سبحانه فى مقام واحد 
فى العبادات من حلف وتوكل ونذر وذبح وغيره ... إلخ
ومن ذلك ما كان موضوع البوست وهو النهى عن قول العفو لله والرسول ! 
أورد الإمام النسائى حديثاً بسنده عن ابن عباس  : ( أن رجلا قال للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم :
ما شاء الله وشئت , فقال : (( أجعلتنى لله نداً؟ بل ما شاء الله وحده )) 
وهذا هو معنى الآية ( قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعونى يحببكم الله ... إلخ 
وهذا من إتباعنا لرسولنا أن لا نحلف به صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نقول فيه إلا ما 
أمرنا به حبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والعفو أخونا عادل لله وحده لا شريك له والصلاة والسلام على سيد الأنبياء 
والمرسلين .
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اتمني من الجميع ان يسامح ويتسامح
اعتذاري كذلك لكل من اأته بقصد او بدون قصد 
...
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لله والرسول يا برنسيسة ...

وكل عام إنت بخير 
*

----------

